# New Takamine day



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

After lots of homework and trying of differnt guitars for a few weeks nothing really stood out at less than $1,000.
I wanted full solid body mahogany all the good stuff but had a hard time hearing the difference.
Needless to say I don't have a clue about the quality of the acoustics yet.

So yesterday I went to my local L$M and as soon as I looked at the wall this one caught my eye. The body felt ok even though it was full size but the sound the the feel of the neck was just amazing. The back was just stunning and it was just calling for me, nothing else in the shop was even close.
I honestly did not look at the price, when I did i seen a used tag and when I spoke to the fellow he said it was returned after 1 week.
Normal price was $580 and he gave it to me for $500, not much but not bad at all for L$M.

2 Hours of playing yesterday killed my fingers, could barely touch it today.

Pass along some easy 3-4 chord songs I should learn.
I learned yesterday.
Turn the page
No Rain
Comin home and love don't live here anymore by City and Colour.

Did I mention I only play Metal?


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Congrats on the new guitar. I played a Tak Santa Fe series as my main gigger for a few years.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congratulations Bevo !!

That is one stunning looking axe...the back is killer !

Try not to wear down those frets (or fingers) too quickly...LOL

ENJOY...NTakD's are very special.

Cheers


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

" used to only play metal"..... time for a few folk'n good songs .....


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Congrats and you got to love those three piece backs can I suggest that you leave the box and find other songs instead of or with metal. While I hold no ill's towards metal there is just to much more out there to be played and never tie yourself down to just one field as a musician no need to restrict yourself, you'll regret it later in life.Nice guit now play some more.ship


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks guys!

Ship, this was one of my reasons for getting the acoustic, to learn some new music and be able to share.
Every family get together they want me to play but no one knows much Slayer?

I have been playing for almost 5 years and never learned chords really, I know some but if you ask me what a G chord is I will give you a blank face.
Strumming is new too, I have a 4 chord book with a chart of the different strums which is helpful.

Now I just need to get my fingers and hand stronger.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey Bevo this is a nice site for chords they list over 1200 so you can learn a lot from them.
&bull; View topic - 1,200+chords
Hope this helps you out some.Ship..................and a place to learn some other type songs that your family might like.
http://setiathome.ssl.berkeley.edu/~aparsons/guitar/guitar1.html


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Congrats Bevo!,...good-looking guitar...


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Ship, I may be 44 but I don't know pretty much all of those songs?
Thanks for the link though!

I also found a free app for my I-phone with any chord I want.


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

Thats a gorgeous guitar!!! Gotta love the bird's eye on the back.
Nice purchase man. Get in to some fingerstyle playing. Take your brain on a whirlwind of possibilities.

Keep Rockin'
OSBM


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks!

Your right, I did try finger style but it was more thumb style LOL!
I also find I play it like a bass, I need to grow some fingernails or something.

The best part of the guitar is the world it opened for me, so much new music all of a sudden, who woulda thunk it!


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

The fingernail thing comes down to preference really. I play almost strictly with my fingers and rarely do I let my nails get long to the point that they're what's striking the string. I find I have more tonal control and string control when it's more of my finger tips doing the work.

Keep pluckin at it man. It takes a while to get you head around the concept of different string = different finger, but it's worth the work.

And don't forget youtube is your friend. There are tons of awesome finger players out there with lesson videos to boot.

OSBM


----------



## lrocs (Aug 26, 2010)

"G" series tak is harder to play than a "santa fe" for sure but it might not hurt to have the neck done on it if you find your fingers getting to sore. I had mine done cause I had a hard time with the stiffness of the strings and lighter strings buzzed, now I play with 10to47's and they are lowered very close to the frets, thus no more sore fingers. It made mine a lot faster and smoother to play. Is a really nice looking axe and the price I think was really good. lrocs


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks guys!

Fingers have built some skin so things are much better.
I also lowered the action via a lighter set of strings which is better but I think there is no reason that they can't get electric low.

Now that I have had it for just over a week, I am very happy I bought it!
The chords are starting to get easier to change and keep up with.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I also tried the fingerstyle and am learning by doing scales, sheesh is that ever hard.
My brain does not cooperate with my fingers, it will take some time but I will get it.

At L$M I picked up a classical music book which is all finger style, this is helping lots.

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

The back on that one is a dandy. Really nice guitar!


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

Keep up with it man. Takes time but it's definitely good to have some fingerchops in the ol' bag-o-tricks.

OSBM


----------

